
Cosmo: A free Metro-inspired theme for Bootstrap - thomaspark
http://news.bootswatch.com/post/36588968129/cosmo-a-free-metro-inspired-theme-for-bootstrap
======
zoop
It is a nice looking theme but it has the same problem that Metro has: there
isn't anything indicating what is clickable and what is not.

~~~
louhike
Any tile should be clickable in a Windows 8 Application. The problem is that
it looks like Metro but it doesn't respect its guidelines.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Yeah. In Metro, it's fairly obvious what's clickable.

------
irahul
There is a link to demo in there <http://bootswatch.com/cosmo/>

I like the look, and will definitely be using it in internal projects and
prototypes.

I found it a bit hard to read super light gray on somewhat light gray or plain
white background(quotations, dropdown). I think a little more contrast is
required. The default button, especially when used on similar colored
background(forms), has the same issue.

I understand they are going for the metro look, but adding a drop shadow to
actionable items(buttons) while the not-clickable items remain flat(alert;
element not clickable but the cross) will help mitigate some end-user
confusion.

------
nlh
Say what you will about Windows 8 / MSFT, but this is a damn fine-looking
theme.

------
thehodge
I love bootswatch and would happily pay $5-$10 a month for regular swatches
like this uploaded every few days / week, I'm not a designer nor do I want to
spend time trying to be, bootstrap + bootswatch give me the ability to get
something up ,running and looking pretty damn good very quickly.

~~~
eric_bullington
I agree. wrapbootstrap is going in this direction, but they seem to have had
the same ~dozen themes since they started out. I'd love for more really
talented designers to create bootstrap themes -- non-designers are hungry for
them. I'm particularly interested in bootstrap themes that make good use of
creative typographic elements.

A subscription service would be very interesting, and if it were a reputable
designer, I'd sign up in a second.

~~~
malandrew
My biggest complaint about WarpBootstrap is that few if any themes have *.less
support. This makes is much hard to use themes except as is. It also makes
upgrading bootstrap more of a pain in the ass.

Having some sort of git integration would also make upgrading the theme and
bootstrap itself easier too.

~~~
coderdude
I'm interested to hear more of your thoughts on git integration so I shot you
an email. Just a heads up. :)

------
codewright
I like Metro but for one thing...

...the buttons aren't apparently clickable. I embrace the shift away from
excessive skeuomorphism as much as anybody but failing to provide affordances
is inexcusable.

------
fredsted

       * { border-radius: 0 !important; }

~~~
pestaa
I sense a little sarcasm in your otherwise short and great comment, but let me
tell you, rounded borders _can_ be abused and combined with more intensive
border colors, they can be downright frustrating to look at.

I personally found that a border radius of 1-3 pixels is usually a nice touch,
but anything more than that should be added carefully.

------
nikcub
related is Metro UI:

<http://metroui.org.ua/>

It is a complete CSS+Javascsript library to apply the Metro design and theme
to a web app and includes things like icons, etc.

It is very popular amongst Microsoft web developers and looks really good.

------
RobAley
Is it just me, or do elements of it remind anyone of the latest gmail / google
groups etc. interface?

~~~
kaitari
My first thought was also that it's reminiscent of Google's UI elements. I
think BootMetro does a better job (<http://aozora.github.com/bootmetro/>)

~~~
nickbarnwell
Windows Phone debuted in February of 2010, the Kennedization process didn't
start until summer 11. Google's redesign was more influenced by Metro than the
other way around.

------
DrinkWater
One of the fewer beautiful Bootstrap Themes.

------
troymc
It's interesting that people are still calling it "Metro", even after
Microsoft was told to stop (because of a trademark issue). Microsoft stopped,
but the rest of the world didn't, apparently. I know I didn't. It's a great
name.

Can the company that went after Microsoft (Metro AG) go after other people
besides Microsoft?

[http://www.theverge.com/2012/8/2/3215039/microsoft-metro-
nam...](http://www.theverge.com/2012/8/2/3215039/microsoft-metro-name-dispute-
developers)

------
RaphiePS
I like it, but the dropdown menus look strangely out of place.

------
eungyu
Sweet, going flat will reduce the gradient bloat that's currently in the
default Bootstrap css.

------
evv
It's beautiful. For better readability on the demo page, I recommend the
following:

section { margin-top: 60px; }

------
digitalmerc
You know when we built [PDFzen](<https://pdfzen.com>), we used Bootstrap and
made it Metro-esque. I wish we'd have had something like this for the
homepage. It certainly would've sped things up.

------
fkaminski
Its only me? or i´m the only one here to think that Metro UI is corny like the
80´s ? i think that as time goes by, people will be ashamed of using this as
they were ashamed about their hair style in their pictures from the 80´s :)

~~~
recursive
I think I feel the opposite. In general I think that simple-looking designs
hold up over time better than more elaborate (can I still say skeumorphic?)
ones.

~~~
lotso
Yeah, not really sure where they parent comment is coming from considering
Metro draws inspiration from timeless design.

------
Avalaxy
Very nice! I've been waiting for something like this. There are other metro
themes for bootstrap, but they're a bit over the top and try to replicate the
metro GUI on the PC/tablet.

------
leak
I love this bootstrap Metro theme <http://wrapbootstrap.com/preview/WB0HT4KX4>

~~~
rymith
Okay, that actually looks like Metro.

------
kmfrk
Probably the best Bootstrap theme yet. This is also why Bootswatch some kind
of "favourite" button so people can store the best themes for later use.

------
dkersten
I don't understand why everyone loves and wants to emulate the metro look so
much. I find metro to be really really ugly. Am I missing something?

------
dnyanesh
It's good but It doesn't look like Metro. Infact, it looks similar to Google's
Web apps UI (Gmail, Gcal, etc).

------
lotso
Looks great! Although, why does the search box have rounded corners?

------
newsreader
Nice. I been looking for something like this: clean and simple...

------
jtreminio
Funny enough, the form elements look better on Win8/IE10

------
dev360
I love the look - reminds me of spongebob squarepants.

------
mikegioia
Info is a purple button and a blue alert/badge/label.

------
level09
is it just me, or just the border radius has been removed ?

------
jesusj
Looking good! :-)

------
viciousplant
color not bold enough, anyway, it's good.

------
drivebyacct2
Not all that Metroy, as someone who spent all summer straight immersed in
Metro.

Also, I wish Foundation would get 1% of the attention Bootstrap does. Once you
figure out how to get past their docs-light into the full docs, I've found it
to be FAR faster to work with than Bootstrap.

~~~
icelancer
It will get the attention if it is a better product. There is no nefarious
reason why Bootstrap is getting more attention than most other HTML/CSS
scaffolds.

~~~
drzaiusapelord
Oh i don't know, the 800lbs gorilla that is twitter? Inertia? Laziness? Crowd
mentality? I don't know why people think life/business is always a
meritocracy. It usually isn't.

~~~
president
I tried Foundation coming from Bootstrap and found that Bootstrap was much
easier to use. Foundation did not have simple documentation and configuration
was complicated.

~~~
drivebyacct2
>configuration was complicated

Okay, you got me. Huh?

------
indiecore
I like it. I like it a lot, very stylish work.

------
mmhd
This style is what Bootstrap should have been from the start. Well done.

